# The Artist Summit 2009 (Makeup seminars and workshops) -Miami and Chicago



## lilchocolatema (Jul 4, 2009)

The Artist Summit is a convention by The Powder Group, which houses a ton of makeup classes.  There is also a section for retailers.  For more info and to get on the mailing list, check out www.theartistsummit.com

Here's an excerpt from the e-mail I received...

THE POWDER GROUP IS PLEASED 
TO ANNOUNCE THE BIGGEST PRO-FOCUSED MAKEUP EVENTS THIS FALL - ANYWHERE!

THE ARTIST SUMMIT!
SAVE THE DATES:
MIAMI: OCTOBER 3 - 5
CHICAGO: OCTOBER 10-12

BROUGHT TO YOU BY THE CREATORS OF 
ON MAKEUP MAGAZINE & THE MAKEUP SHOW!

THE ARTIST SUMMIT IS:

EDUCATION FOCUS: 
OVER 75 SEMINARS, PANELS, FORUMS AND HANDS-ON WORKSHOPS PRESENTED BY DOZENS OF 
THE INDUSTRY'S BEST EDUCATORS!

THE SUMMIT SHOP: FEATURING MORE THAN 25 PRO-FOCUSED BRANDS AND BUSINESSES - INCLUDING GLOBAL SUMMIT SPONSORS CROWN BRUSH, MAKE UP FOR EVER AND TEMPTU!

CAREER AND PORTFOLIO SESSIONS: AGENCIES, ARTISTS, INDUSTRY BUSINESS EXPERTS - AND YOU!

PREVIEW NIGHT: SPECIAL SUMMIT-ONLY SHOPPING AND NETWORKING OPPORTUNITIES - ONE NIGHT ONLY!

CELEBRATE THE SUMMIT: ATTENDEE-EXCLUSIVE 
POST-SHOW EVENTS EACH NIGHT MEAN 
MAXIMIZED NETWORKING OPPORTUNITIES!

PLUS:
COUNTLESS MOMENTS OF ARTISTRY, 
INSPIRATION, EDUCATION AND COMMUNITY. 

STRENGTHEN YOUR CRAFT.
GROW YOUR CAREER.
REINFORCE YOUR NETWORK.

WWW.THEARTISTSUMMIT.COM


----------



## chynegal (Jul 4, 2009)

Finally a show I can go to in miami.....can anyone attend


----------



## ShugAvery2001 (Jul 4, 2009)

I will be at the Chicago one fo sho....

awesome


----------



## naijapretty (Jul 5, 2009)

Has anyone attended this before. Does anyone know the retailers that will be there? I want to do the Chicago summit.


----------



## ShugAvery2001 (Jul 5, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *naijapretty* 

 
_Has anyone attended this before. Does anyone know the retailers that will be there? I want to do the Chicago summit._

 

They're saying 25 cosmetics vendors so I'm guessing it's gonna include the standard ones.. MUFE MAC OCC Yaby Crown probably Eve Pearl Kryolan etc...

I hope the products are nicely discounted.


----------



## chynegal (Jul 5, 2009)

I hope soo...I wonder if its open to anyone


----------



## nursee81 (Jul 5, 2009)

I def going to the one in mia. I think you have to be in the business. but not really sure.


----------



## chynegal (Jul 5, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nursee81* 

 
_I def going to the one in mia. I think you have to be in the business. but not really sure._

 
I hope not cuz I would be sad =(


----------



## lilchocolatema (Jul 8, 2009)

Last year i believe it was open to anyone, but I thought I heard from someone that it was pro only this year.  i'm not sure though.  info should be on the website soon.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chynegal* 

 
_Finally a show I can go to in miami.....can anyone attend_


----------



## nursee81 (Jul 9, 2009)

^^ Thanks girl.


----------



## lilchocolatema (Jul 11, 2009)

NP!  If you follow @thepowdergroup on Twitter, you'll probably get more info a bit quicker!  Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nursee81* 

 
_^^ Thanks girl._


----------



## wickedlife0o0 (Jul 11, 2009)

*Makeup Artist* *james vincent* 
Posts: 58

   """"Hey Guys, 

Michael DeVellis and I are in the process of finalizing production details for The Artist Summit Miami and The Artist Summit Chicago which will be in October of this year. The Artist Summit is produced by The Powder Group, the same group that produce The Makeup Show.  It is a more intimate and more education focused event than The Makeup Show in that at The Makeup Show I have only 12 hands on workshops and 20 free seminars and the majority of the show is sales. Michael and I work to make The Artist Summit an educational resource for artists at all levels.  We have over 75 hands on workshops, seminars, and forums along with key notes and networking events.  The entire summit will kick off on Saturday night with a networking event which allows artist to show and share their work with industry insiders including agents, cosmetic company execs and agents.  

Sunday and Monday have time for shopping with over twenty lines represented and the majority of the weekend is made up of seminars and workshops that deal with the details of every area of your artistry including artistry, creativity, career building and the details of application in all areas of the industry.  I will be overseeing all of the education and so far we have presenters including Eve Pearl, Johnny Lavoy, Orlando Santiago, Daven Mayeda, Kathy Aragon, Marietta Carter-Narcisse, Sheila McKenna, David Klasfeld, Alison Rafaelle and too many more to mention. For more information check out the powder group. 

Hope to see you there. I would love to have a great group of model mayhemers represented. """"

Taken from Model Mayhem....a little bit of extra information...


----------



## aefreema (Jul 22, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chynegal* 

 
_Finally a show I can go to in miami.....can anyone attend_

 
I'll be there!!  (in Miami).  I am preparing my finances as we speak!


----------



## chynegal (Jul 22, 2009)

Awesome see u there


----------



## nursee81 (Jul 27, 2009)

Does anyone have anymore info on the miami one?


----------



## chynegal (Jul 27, 2009)

on the website it said its open to pro and consumers
http://theartistsummit.com/


----------



## ShugAvery2001 (Aug 12, 2009)

So... updated info is up on the powder group website detailing the activities of each day and you can buy tickets... I think I'll do the one day option for the first day. I think my kit is well stocked 

http://www.theartistsummit.com/

*THE ARTIST SUMMIT*

   The Artist Summit is three day artist program for those in the professional makeup artist and beauty industries.  The program consists of three days of artist events including seminars, hands-on workshops, panel forums, evening events and The Summit Shop - a unique pro-focused retail environment.
    An opening event on the evening of the first day of the Summit will also be a part of the program. Over the three days of the event attendees will have access to over 75 makeup and beauty related educational and career building events.

*WHEN & WHERE*
The Artist Summit Miami will take place from October 3-5, 2009
At The Miami Beach Convention Center, Education Hall B

    The Artist Summit Chicago will take place from October 10-12, 2009
    At River East Art Center, Chicago, IL

*ATTENDEE PARTICIPATION*
 The Artist Summit is open to professionals in the makeup and beauty industries including all freelance artists, retail and salon artists, students of makeup or beauty related curriculum, cosmetics executives and retail managers, buyers and retail shop owners, and so on.

*CAREER NIGHT $65.00 *(Free for All Summit Passholders)*
Meet agencies, industry business experts, brand owners and artists who can help push your career to the next level. Shop The Summit Shop. Provides access to Summit Opening Reception.

*ONE-DAY SUMMIT PASS $65.00*
 Provides attendees the opportunity to attend all seminars, forums and keynotes. Provides access to participation in hands-on workshops, which are at an additional fee of $95 per workshop. Provides access to Career Night and Summit Opening Reception.

*TWO-DAY SUMMIT PASS $125.00*
 Provides attendees the opportunity to attend all seminars, forums and keynotes. Provides access to participation in hands-on workshops, which are at an additional fee of $95 per workshop. Provides access to Career Night and Summit Opening Reception and Closing Night Party.

*ALL ACCESS SUMMIT PASS $290.00*
 Provides attendees the opportunity access to all seminars forums and keynotes. Includes two hands-on workshops. Additional workshops would be at the rate of $95 per workshop. Provides access to Career Night, Opening Night Reception, Sunday Sponsor Reception and Closing Night Party.

*Day One:*
    Makeup 101 - Full-day Intro to Makeup Artistry
    Space is limited to 20 attendees 
    Styling 101 - Full-day Intro to Hair Styling
    Space is limited to 20 attendees
    Career Night & Opening of The Summit Shop 
    Art Center Open Studio and Summit Reception

*Day Two:*
    Opening Keynote 
    The Summit Shop Open
    Full-day of Education
    Closing Keynote 
    Evening event

*Day Three:*
    Opening Keynote 
    The Summit Shop Open
    Full-day of Education
    Closing Keynote Panel 
    Closing night event


----------



## janel (Aug 14, 2009)

hi all!  posted this query on scandalousbeauty's forum but so far no response.  am making plans to attend the one in chicago--anyone interested in splitting the cost of a room?  i would really like to go for the full three days; at least that's what's in my head if i can get the finances!  hit me up!  blessings


----------



## naijapretty (Aug 15, 2009)

hi, I'm also interested in the Chicago summit. Janel, PM me and let's talk. ShugA, if you could please make recommedations as to the best place to stay nearest the venue and any thing else, we'd be grateful. I just recently went to Chicago, so I have a few leads. Let's make this happen!


----------



## ShugAvery2001 (Aug 27, 2009)

*The Artist Summit FAQ's

*


*What is The Artist Summit?*
The Artist Summit is three day education forum for the professional makeup artist and other makeup enthusiasts within the professional beauty industry. The program consists of three days of artist events including seminars, hands-on workshops, panel forums, The Summit Shop - a pro-focused retail environment and evening social networking events.

*What is the schedule of the three days?*
The Saturday of each The Artist Summit features a full-day Makeup 101 intensive for early stage artists as well as a Hair 101 for artists who want to learn about hair styling.

Also on Saturday evening an opening Career Night/Preview Event will be held and is available as a separate admission fee or as a part of an All-Access Pass.

Over the two next days of the event attendees will have access to over 75 events are available to The Artist Summit participants.

Each evening a special event will be held that is open to All-Access passholders and presenters.

*Where is The Artist Summit located?*
The Artist Summit Miami is located at the Miami Beach Convention Center - Education Hall B. The Artist Summit Chicago is located at River East Art Center in Chicago.
*
What time is the event?*
The Artist Summit will open at 9:00 am each morning and close at 7:00 pm each evening. The Summit Shop hours are 10:00am-6:00pm each day.

*How is The Artist Summit different than The Makeup Show?*
The Artist Summit is an education summit with a primary focus on education on all levels of makeup artistry. There is also a retail environment called The Summit Shop that will feature a selection more than 20 brands.

In comparison, The Makeup Show is a trade show style event that focuses on the vendor experience and features over 70 brands with a strong, but lesser emphasis on education than is available at The Artist Summit.
*
Can I attend only one day or do I need to participate in all days?*
You may participate in either one, two or all days of the event. There are unique events and opportunities each day so multiple day participation is encouraged.

*How much does it cost if I buy my tickets in advance?*
Advance tickets are available up until four days prior to the first day of the Summit for the rate of $65 for a One-day Summit Pass, $125 for a Two-days Summit Pass. Special offers may also apply.
*
Will the price be higher at the door than if I buy my tickets in advance?*
Yes,the One-day Summit Pass is $85 at the door, the Two-day Summit Pass is $165 at the door. Special offers may also apply.*

If I purchase a Summit Pass and can’t attend, may I receive a refund?* 
As the event has a limited capacity, Summit Passes and workshop fees are non-refundable. If you are unable to use a purchased Summit Pass or attend a paid-for workshop, we are happy to provide you credit toward any other The Powder Group event of products with the exception of The Makeup Show.
*
Can I volunteer to work on the event?*
We are fully staffed for The Artist Summit events, however if you are interested in volunteering or modeling for the event, you can send your information to [email protected] and should a volunteer opportunity arise, we will be able to contact you at that time.

*Do you need models for the event?*
There are modeling opportunities for The Artist Summit on a volunteer basis, which allows a discounted rate to the event or complimentary attendance for models who are used for multiple events in the same day. Contact [email protected] for more information. Interest in modeling is not a guarantee of use as a model as presenter needs vary.

*Where can I buy tickets?*
Tickets can be purchased on-line at thepowdergroup.com by visiting our SHOP page. You may also purchase tickets over the phone by calling 212.627.7447 or toll-free at 866.876.9337. Please leave a message and someone will return your call promptly.

*Can I buy tickets at the door?*
Yes, tickets can be paid for at the door, but are at a higher rate than advance tickets. Cash or major credit card will be accepted. Personal checks are not accepted.

*What is included in my Summit Pass?*
Entry to The Summit Shop, participation in all seminars, panel and forum events. Hands-on Workshops are at an additional fee, but are open only to Summit Pass holders who are professional makeup artists, beauty industry professionals or students of these areas. Multiple-day Summit Pass holders are also invited to attend each of our evening events at no additional charg*e.

Who can come The Artist Summit?* 
The Artist Summit is open exclusively to makeup artists or those in other areas of the professional beauty industry including all areas of makeup artist, hairstylists, manicurists, salon and retail shop owners and management teams, agency heads and agents and so on

*Is the event for beginner or more experienced Artists?*
The event has been designed for all levels of makeup artist and students. The selection of seminars and hands-on workshops is incredibly broad and will focus on all levels of makeup artistry as well as business and career development events.

*Will only makeup classes be offered or will other types of events be available? *The Artist Summit is pleased to offer education primarily in makeup artistry, but also focuses on the areas of personal and business development, career development, portfolio, branding and marketing. We are pleased to also offer for the first time this Fall, sessions focusing on hairstyling techniques at a variety of experience levels.
*
Do I need proof of my profession to enter the event?*
You will need to be sure to bring with you some type of proof of profession for entry into the event. If you do not have any of the required identification of profession, please contact [email protected] in advance of the event for prior approval for participation.

*What do you mean by “proof of profession”?*
Business card, letterhead, call sheet, comp card, print out from the first page of your website, paystub, letter from a client or employer, and so on. Pretty much anything that shows us that you are working in or a student in the beauty industry.

*Who is presenting the events at The Artist Summit?*
Celebrity artists, educators and business experts from every genre of makeup artistry. There is a complete list of presenters available at theartistsummit.com

*Is there a discount for Union artists?*
Union artists receive complimentary attendance to The Artist Summit. Hands-on workshops remain at an additional fee.

*Is there a discount for students?*
Student discount of 50% is available when tickets are purchased in advance by calling 212.627.7447 or emailing [email protected].

*Is there a discount for teachers?*
Teachers at any beauty industry accredited education program are offered complimentary attendance to The Artist Summit. Hands-on workshops remain at at an additional fee.

*What type of education will be offered?*
Education in all genres of makeup artistry and all levels of experience are offered at The Artist Summit. There are events for bridal, retail, salon, film, television, union, basic special fx, business and career development, hairstyling and more.
*
Are education events limited in attendance?*
Hands-on Workshops are limited to 20 participants. Other seminars and events are limited in seating to 30-50 participants and are seated on a first-come, first-served basis.

*What is the difference between Seminars and Hands-on Workshops?*
Seminars are complimentary to attend and are 45-60 minutes in length. They do not include hands-on application by the attendees. Hands-on Workshops are at an additional fee of $95. Workshops and are between 1.5 - 2 hours long. Hands-on Workshops include hands-on application by the attendees.
*
Is there a difference in what is covered in Seminars and Workshops of the same name, or if there are two seminars offered with the same name?*
In some cases both a seminar and hands-on workshop are offered with similar titles. If the presenter of both events is the same, the content is similar, or the same, with the difference being the hands-on application by the attendees. In the case that the presenter is different, the content will also be different.

*How do I sign up for Hands-on Workshops?*
Registration for the Hands-on Workshop programs is by phone at 212.627.7447 or 866.876.9337. Events must be paid-in-full to hold your space. You may also mail payment to The Powder Group 315 Seventh Avenue 6B New York, NY 10001. Please email [email protected] for more details or event information.

*If I pay for a Workshop and am unable to attend, may I receive a refund?*
As space is very limited in the Hands-on Workshops, workshop fees are non-refundable. attend a paid-for workshop, we are happy to provide you credit toward any other The Powder Group event of products with the exception of The Makeup Show.

*May I pre-register for seminars to ensure my space?*
There is no need to pre-register for seminars or any complimentary events. Seating is however on a first-come, first-served basis.

*Where can I find the schedule for the education events?*
All of the education events for The Artist Summit can be found at theartistsummit.com.

*Can you mail me a schedule of events?*
All of our event listings are found online only. There are no pre-show print materials outling the program of education. There will be a print piece offered to all Summit Pass holders at the event when they pick up their Summit Pass. Please keep in mind that all artists and events are subject to change based on the availability of the presenting artist.
*
Is there any limit to how many events I can participate in?*
We encourage you to participate in as many sessions as you can squeeze into your time at The Artist Summit. There is no limit to the number of seminars or workshops you can participate in.

*Is there a fee for education?*
Seminars, Forums and Panel discussions are complimentary to all Summit Pass holders. The hands-on workshops are at an additional fee of $95 for workshops.
*
How can I be sure that I can get into the events I want to see?*
All events are offered on a first-come, first-served basis. Participation in hands-on workshops is only guaranteed when reserved in advance.
*
What do I need to bring to the Hands-on Workshops?*
All participants will be asked to bring their own makeup brushes. All other supplies are provided for the particular session.

*Can I bring and work from my own kit during the hands-on workshops?*
Given space restrictions we suggest that those artists wishing to bring their own kit, bring an edited basic kit only. However, product is supplied for each event and there is no need to bring your kit for the workshops. For security reasons we are unable to store kits when not in use.

*What is The Summit Shop?*
The Summit Shop is a retail environment that will be located within the space of The Artist Summit. Hours are 10:00am - 6:00pm each day.

*Is there a fee to enter The Summit Shop?*
The Summit Shop is a part of The Artist Summit and is only open to Summit Pass holders and entry is included in that fee.

*What brands will be at The Summit Shop?*
A full, and regularly updated list is available at theartistsummit.com.

*Will I be able to buy products there?*
Absolutely. The brands at The Summit Shop are available to provide information on their products but also to offer you the opportunity to buy their newest and most pro-friendly products.

*Will the brands at The Summit Shop offer discounts on their products?*
Most of the brands at The Summit Shop will offer pro-discounts. Proof of profession or student status may be required by individual brands in order for you to obtain a discount. Unfortunately, we are not able to provide information on requirements, if any, of the individual brands.

*Are there hotels you can recommend to stay at in the area?*
Yes a complete list of our suggestion accommodations nearby the event can be found at thepowdergroup.com


----------



## ShugAvery2001 (Sep 16, 2009)

only a few more weeks.... i'm so excited

YouTube - The Artist Summit Video


----------



## bad girl glam (Sep 20, 2009)

i will be there.  i am just trying to decide what workshop i am going to take!  i am going on Sunday.  i want to go to Career Night too!  i am so confused right now! lol!


----------

